# What's a good number of Worldmark Credits to start with?



## WantToTS1975 (Jul 31, 2010)

We are thinking about buying some Worldmark resale credits and are trying to decide how many annual credits to have.  We have two kids so we would prefer 2 bedrooms and we will be traveling on school breaks/summer.  Does 10,000 credits seem reasonable?  Or is it too high?  Too low?


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 31, 2010)

Think sunk costs

You will need 10,000 points to book WM 13 months or to exchange to 2 Bedrooms in advance. Don't plan on getting 45 (RCI) or 60 Day 4000 Point exchange availability anywhere but the middle of the desert in the summer during a traditional school vacation season.

That being said 5,000 annual has a lower cost/point than 6,000 but they are hard to find, splitting costs $150 for the split and $150 for the combine or transfer making dividing impractical. 

7,000 points have the same maintenance fees as 6000, you can always rent the extra 3000 you need for around $ 180 which is less than the maintenance fees of 3000 owned points - - - not counting the purchase price s savings of 1200 - 1500 on the extra 3000 points.

The little bit extra renting might cost over annual maintenance fees would take 15 to 20 years to recoup the investment, not including the fact that renting is optional, an annual contract is due until transferred out of your name.

The answer is 5,000 or 7,000


----------



## Judy (Aug 2, 2010)

If you decide on a 5,000 or 7,000 credit membership, you will have to rent additional credits in order to book a week in a 2-bedroom unit for school vacation time, 13 months out.  You can rent credits from other members on www.wmowners.com

10,000 used to be the answer for those of us who prefer to own the credits we need to vacation for a week in a 2-bedroom red season every year.  But since Wyndham took over Worldmark's development, the credit cost to book into the new resorts has been higher.  Look into the resorts where you think you'd like to go at www.worldmarktheclub.com  Keep in mind that it can be very competitive to get into the older, less expensive resorts in high season.


----------



## Snorkey (Aug 2, 2010)

5000 is good to start.

[_soliciting sales is not permitted on this forum--send private message to another poster by clicking on the name_]


----------



## WantToTS1975 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the information!  Is there a better time of year to buy resale credits?   And does it really matter when the anniversary month is on an account?


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 4, 2010)

If you are shooting for Summer May would be best 

It would give you your point allocation to be able to book June 1 of the following year,


----------

